# dans le ventre



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti!
Chiedo perdono, non parlo francese (però lo scrivo, come dimostrerò a breve ) e ho bisogno di una mano. La frase incriminata è: "Cette môme, elle en a dans le ventre", pronunciata da Maurice Chevalier in riferimento alle doti canore di Edith Piaf. Io la tradurrei in tre modi: _
_- questa ragazzina ce l'ha nel sangue;
- questa ragazzina ce l'ha dentro; 
- letteralmente, questa ragazzina ce l'ha nella pancia._

_Vi chiedo se secondo voi sono tutte e tre plausibili e in particolare se quella letterale ha un senso anche in italiano, perché a me un po' suona e un po' no.
Grazie!_
_


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... io so che '_avoir quelque chose dans le_ _ventre'_ vuol dire _avere carattere_. Non potrebbe essere?


----------



## Larroja

Certo che potrebbe essere, se mi dici che quello è il senso dell'espressione francese, potrebbe starci sicuramente... adesso medito una resa che tenga conto di questa rivelazione. Grazie mille Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, che io sappia il significato è quello. Ma magari aspetta eventuale conferma...


----------



## Larroja

Necsus said:


> Sì, che io sappia il significato è quello. Ma magari aspetta eventuale conferma...



Attendo fiduciosa! Ho trovato anche che significa "avere energia", "avere volontà".


----------



## Corsicum

Oui c’est avoir du caractère avec en plus beaucoup de qualités et d’énergie. 
_« En avoir dans le *ventre* » : Fait référence aux qualités morales ou physiques ou à *l'énergie *qu'on a dans le *ventre*, c’est être très courageux audacieux, avoir du punch._
On dit aussi : _En avoir dans les *tripes*, le faire avec ses tripes, avoir de l’*estomac*….._
*b) *Dans des loc. avoir du courage, de l'énergie, de la volonté
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ventre
_Avoir de la *tripe*_. Avoir du courage, une certaine force morale
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tripe
*B. − *_Au fig., fam._Dynamisme d'une personne
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/punch


----------



## Larroja

Merci Corsicum, m'impegno a tradurre le tue prodighe informazioni.


----------



## Corsicum

Prego, è un vero piacere.
Merci de nous communiquer toutes les expressions pittoresques correspondantes en italien, même et surtout celles qui sont désuètes et très anciennes.


----------

